

NASA's Overview of Research on Rossi's Claimed Cold Fusion Mechanism - mrb
http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-Nelson-GRC-LENR-Workshop.pdf

======
mrb
I linked to the most interesting document. The FOIA request was actually made
for 3 documents:

[http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-
Za...](http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-Zawodny-GRC-
LENR-Workshop.pdf)

[http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-
Ne...](http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-Nelson-GRC-
LENR-Workshop.pdf)

[http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-
Bu...](http://newenergytimes.com/v2/government/NASA/20110922NASA-Bushnell-GRC-
LENR-Workshop.pdf)

These 3 documents are discussed here: <http://ecatnews.com/?p=1570>

